# Filmon.com



## travelling-man

Are now only showing 4 UK channels with the following statement:

"Unfortunately due to a recent European court ruling, services such as ours have had to restrict the viewing of certain channels to their respective countries, therefore the only UK TV channels available will be the 4 main terrestrial channels."

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## canoeman

Not really surprised it was a useful fallback
You'll need a UK IP address either one of the freebies or a subscription, it was covered recently and with your new high speed Meo internet streaming shouldn't be an issue


----------



## travelling-man

Nope.......unfortunately they've stopped broadcasting most of the better channels. 

Ah well......... chit happens!


----------



## 44danno

Hi. Try adding "Stealthy add on" to google chrome. it also works with fire fox.

regards Karl


----------



## travelling-man

Shields such as expat & stealthy won't make any difference with Filmon because they've been forced to stop broadcasting the channels......... although some of the other sites might still have them available. 

I'm not too bothered it's just that I don't like to be dictated to in this way. LOL.


----------



## canoeman

You'll have to move to UK then


----------



## travelling-man

Knowing how the UK likes to dictate to everyone about how they lead their lives and seeing what's just happened in Cyprus etc makes me want to move to a desert island. LOL!


----------



## 44danno

You can download something i use called XBMC then load Navi X into it.
you can then watch any tv program (world wide) and all the latest Films (4 Free).

regards Karl


----------



## Micksantacruz

44danno said:


> You can download something i use called XBMC then load Navi X into it.
> you can then watch any tv program (world wide) and all the latest Films (4 Free).
> 
> regards Karl


I assume when your talking about downloading your viewing TV from either a laptop or pc.?


----------



## canoeman

Don't see how XBMC can help, it's a media center to install, whether it's better than whatever your laptop or pc has installed I don't know, but anyone outside UK still has the problem of streaming, downloading UK TV Channels


----------



## 44danno

Your right XBMC is a media centre, but when loaded with Navi x it can stream live TV (including UK) from anywhere providing you have a decent broadband connection.
I have it loaded on a Jail broken Apple Tv1 and take it on my travels.

Regards K


----------



## canoeman

Except you can't access UK TV without a UK IP address, it's this recent ECJ ruling that is putting a stop to companies like Filmon streaming UK TV, although I see Filmon is still offering a much reduced selection of UK mainstream channels


----------



## 44danno

dont know if i can post a link but have a look.
i use it in spain and portugal.
If you think im wrong, then sorry (man this is a tough forum).
Live Premium Television in Navi-X | XBMC HUB

regards K


----------



## canoeman

I've got a Raspberry, I'll try on that and see how it goes, ta


----------



## 44danno

If you need any help just look on the XBMCHUB forums, their all very helpful.
regards K


----------



## canoeman

No doubt will


----------



## 44danno

To be honest, i dont use Navi x for a lot of live tv because its so much more than that.
you can watch all the latest films or full tv series (old and new).
i download a list of things i want overnight (to a USB stick) then watch them when i like.

good luck K


----------



## steve01

Hi , love it
you don't need a UK IP for any of this.
Watched some great HD movies, only problem we get is from ADSL maximum connection speed from PT is around 10meg

Thanks


----------



## 44danno

Hi im glad you like it. started to wish i'd never posted about it.
to be honest i think it could help a lot of people with the loss of freesat channels.
Your right though your Broadband needs to be good.
Like i said, no need to change IP and if you'v not got a great connection and suffer from buffering just download the latest films overnight to USB or Hdrive.
Thanks again for the Like.

regards Karl


----------



## steve01

Hi Karl, you're welcome.
Can be a tough audiance here, some total nutters, but mostly decent people.

Had a great movie watching easter so far = all great HD quality Men in Black superb, probably after Avatar best quality film i've seen

Seven Pychopaths - really good film 
Stand up guys, clasic actors showing they've still got it
Men in Black 3 superb quality and effects
Paul - been meaning to watch this for a while - soooooooo funny
Cowboys and Aliens, featuring 007 - good movie

Worth remembering when some prat replies - we are the ones enjoying the movies

Thanks again


----------



## 44danno

Hi Steve you'v made my day.
If i could give a bit of advice, i would get a raspberry pi or an apple TV.
that way it can be dedicated to XBMC and no worries about viruses + you can download a app to use an iphone as the remote.
To be honest i haven't had any probs.
watched django last night.

kind regards Karl


----------



## Janina k

44danno said:


> You can download something i use called XBMC then load Navi X into it.
> you can then watch any tv program (world wide) and all the latest Films (4 Free).
> 
> regards Karl


Hello

We have XMBC on both laptops and desktops and we run Ubuntu and all machines. What we have found is when we run XMBC we can't get out of it and to go to our browser so we have to reboot. We have looked for navi x but we can't find a way to download or install. Perhaps you could offer some advice as to our problem.

Fred


----------



## steve01

Hi Karl,
i watched Django from thedarewall a few weeks ago, similar to navix bit lots of adverts, great film.
Thanks for the advice - we're thinking of trying to run through a ps3 to get 3d ?

Fred i downloaded from Downloads - navi-x - Media Streaming Addon for XBMC & Boxee - Google Project Hosting
regarding the other problem - same in windows xp pro, you can either keep tabbing back, arrows or esc esc esc then click on the bottom left exit button, or i find it easier to Cntl Alt Esc and close it from windows task manager


----------



## 44danno

Hi fred, Navi x should be in the programs part of xbmc (music, video, PROGRAMS).
If not download Fusion from XBMCHUB its in there.
a written explanation of loading from repositories would be quite long winded.
your best to look on youtube, then you can do things step by step.
Xbmc can be quite unstable at times and glitches are been fixed all the time, because of this i would use a raspberry pi or an apple TV dedicated to XBMC this way you will have less problems.
hope this helps.

kind regards Karl


----------



## 44danno

Ps3 should be fine. its just raspberry pi is so cheap and if you do have any probs you can just reboot it.
regards K


----------



## 44danno

Micksantacruz said:


> I assume when your talking about downloading your viewing TV from either a laptop or pc.?


Hi Mick, you can use a pc but best results would be from a raspberry pi or apple tv
or like steve suggests with a ps3 (you can then watch 3d).
You can download to watch later (hdrive or usb) or just stream live tv or the latest films.


----------



## Micksantacruz

44danno said:


> Hi Mick, you can use a pc but best results would be from a raspberry pi or apple tv
> or like steve suggests with a ps3 (you can then watch 3d).
> You can download to watch later (hdrive or usb) or just stream live tv or the latest films.


Ok Im thick could I watch it using an xbox 360 ?


----------



## 44danno

Micksantacruz said:


> Ok Im thick could I watch it using an xbox 360 ?


Thats a good question, some people say yes some say no. its question thats been ask for a long time. i think its possible.
XBMC4XBOX • View topic - Does XBMC work on the new XBOX 360?
What you need to look at is Xbmchub, Navi x, raspbmc and the like are all supported by millions of people. all sharing thoughts, ideas and working out how to make it better.
if you want to use xbmc then choose a set up thats well supported. also xbmc has different 
operating systems that will better suit different units.
Keep looking on google lot of views and opinions and make a choice.
i only really posted about xbmc on here because i dont like that freesat is loosing channels over its euro footprint.
Lets hope 4G in Portugal will make a big change to BB speeds for loads more expats.
To be honest i'm gonna build a some XBMC Raspberry PI's and bring them over to portugal for friends. That way i know the quality of them.
we usually come over for 2/3 months at this time of the year.
What ever you use enjoy!!
Kind regards K


----------



## Clic Clac

travelling-man said:


> Nope.......unfortunately they've stopped broadcasting most of the better channels.
> 
> Ah well......... chit happens!


I've just gone back on tonight & ITV 2,3, & 4, plus 5USA have re-appeared.

I guess they have obtained the necessary permission now for a few more.

HTH


----------

